# DSO



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Anybody going out to DSO this Saturday? Wife is working and then going to rodeo and my daughter is going camping with my parents so I got a day pass lol. Want to see how my outlaws do and my new light bar


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*north*

Ride north and visit us at General Sams we will have plenty of meat on the pit Saturday night .. chicken, porkchops, ribs, etc...


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

That is tempting. I will run it by my 2 cousin's (they might be going with me)


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*silver f250*

If you make it look for the silver F250 and two yellow tents. 
We usually set up in camping area 1 in the back left corner.
will have a Can Am XMR, Grizzly 600, Suzuki Eiger and a ranger and maybe a few others.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Great another light bar! lol


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Shin Digging*

Did you ever put your bike back together? 
We need to get togther soon for a few cold ones.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok It looks like everybody wants to go to DSO. Maybe next time. 
Shin-Diggin: My stock lights BLOW!!! hardcore but instead of wiring the lightbar in with my factory lights I ran it to my power outlet so I won't be blinding everybody


----------

